# blood on vagina



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

My very pregnant doe she had some blood on her vagina in her vagina is all swollen if she took on September 1 she would be 146 days pregnant is she getting ready to kid?:whatgoat:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

can you take a picture? how much blood pinkish' red, dripping??? with Mucous:?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like she may be starting the countdown. Though "signs" of labor can start several days before the kids come. Is she losing mucus as well? Are her ligaments soft?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please post a pic, hate to tell you but blood presentation before kidding is not good.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

Like it was a 2 tiny drops not much she stop bleeding her vagina is still very swollen her udder had filled up a alot since yesterday she is so hollowed out you see her hip bones in tail head she is being so aggressive towards my other doe Other than that she is eating in drinking in laying down alot in gaurding the straw a lot I'll take some pics when my daughter wakes up


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok just a couple of tiny drops, very often they will be very swollen back there.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

Should I go i n side her vagina in see if anything happing or just leave her alone?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Be sure it is blood and not mucus that has gotten dirt or feces stuck to it. It looks very much like dried blood from time to time.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

I didn't see it my dad in brother did they said her vagina was open a lil in like a tear drop of blood was on it the only thing I saw was her vagina look swollen in her udders filled up more than yesterday day and her behavior was off how do you put pics up i only have a phone with internet


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes pregnant does have a dark, amber discharge that can look like blood. Can you ask your brother if it was bright red? I'd just keep an eye.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

Oka she has alil bit of discharge coming out its white I was wandering if I can take the other doe out she is betting her up normally they cuddle lay together but now she dont want her around every time she gets near she rams her idk if this is just a hormone thing or her getting close to kidding I don't want them hurting eachother


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, give the pregnant girl a private stall so she feels more secure. It sounds like she may be kidding soon, so you'll want her and the kids to have a seperate area for bonding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does sound like she is getting closer, is her udder tight and full?

Tailhead dropped?


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

No babies yet I separated them she looks like what she did yesterday just more moody


----------

